# Breitling Crosswind Chronograph 44mm



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Breitling Crosswind Chronograph
Reference A44355 , 44mm Steel Case
Excellent condition, large bracelet.
Watch only, no box/papers. Running great.

Price is $1875. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer.
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added.
FedEx Express shipping is included.
International shipping can be arranged.
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

